# Help with DIY E Liquid



## Mahir (5/6/17)

Hi. 

I just have a quick question with regards to concentrates. Whats the difference between menthol, koolada, polar blast etc?


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

Menthol is menthol with a distinct menthol flavor. 

Koolada and Polar Blast just give a cooling effect. Koolada gives a scratching in the throat effect for some people. I prefer Polar Blast for the cooling effect. Like with all additives if you go too high they tend to mute other flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (5/6/17)

Some people get a cardboard taste from Koolada. Polar Blast is apparently a lot more tasteless and just gives a cooling effect. WS-23 is the new kid on the cooling block. I am reliably informed that it was developed as a cooling agent for aftershaves and lotions. The WS apparently stands for Wilkinson Sword.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mahir (5/6/17)

Andre said:


> Menthol is menthol with a distinct menthol flavor.
> 
> Koolada and Polar Blast just give a cooling effect. Koolada gives a scratching in the throat effect for some people. I prefer Polar Blast for the cooling effect. Like with all additives if you go too high they tend to mute other flavours.



Thanks Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

I use menthol and koolada for different purposes (well, sort of). When I want a chilled effect in a juice where a minty profile absolutely would not work, I use koolada. When I want a minty chill effect, I use menthol (think spearmint, not peppermint).

I never could handle menthol cigarettes, but menthol vapes are completely different. It's very pleasant, but you need to be conservative with your percentages.


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

@Mahir
Can confirm what Andre says, some get a scratchy throat from Koolada
I am one of them
I think i am sensitive to it. Juices with a lot of Koolada in make me cough and sometimes it feels my throat is closing up.

Menthol is my mainstay - i add lots of it to fruity vapes and tobacco vapes with great results 90% of the time.

Havent tried Polar Blast. Will get there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

